# roamio remote with RF dongle for mini



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

I have a roamio and mini on the way. I will be using a Harmony for the roamio. Can I buy an RF dongle from weaknees and then use the roamio remote via rf with the mini as I would like to place it out of site?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

The tivo RF dongle that normally comes with the slide pro works perfectly with the regular RF remote that comes with the Roamio. If that's what they're selling, then it will pair right up.


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

lgnad said:


> The tivo RF dongle that normally comes with the slide pro works perfectly with the regular RF remote that comes with the Roamio. If that's what they're selling, then it will pair right up.


Thanks, I believe that is what they are selling.

https://www.weaknees.com/cart/Dongle-for-TiVo-Slide-Pro-Remote.html


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

The Mini pairs nicely and overall works great with the "dongle" and a Roamio RF Remote.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

I plan to use the Roamio remote with a Mini & RF dongle.

Will the Roamio respond to the remote when used with the Mini?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

skaggs said:


> I plan to use the Roamio remote with a Mini & RF dongle.
> 
> Will the Roamio respond to the remote when used with the Mini?


The RF remote pairs with an individual TiVo device - so you will not have crossover issues between the mini and Roamio


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry to add onto this thread but I think this is relevant. 

When an RF dongle is plugged into a Mini and paired with a Roamio remote is the IR on the Mini then disabled? What about the IR on the Roamio remote? I want to put a mini in the same closet with an XL4, control the XL4 via an IR blaster, and the Mini via RF.

If I should start a new thread please let me know and I will.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

The IR should still work for all remotes and tivos/minis. If you have 2 tivos near each other, you will need to change the remote codes for all remotes and TiVo devices to something non-zero.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/285


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

kmitchell said:


> Sorry to add onto this thread but I think this is relevant.
> 
> When an RF dongle is plugged into a Mini and paired with a Roamio remote is the IR on the Mini then disabled? What about the IR on the Roamio remote? I want to put a mini in the same closet with an XL4, control the XL4 via an IR blaster, and the Mini via RF.
> 
> If I should start a new thread please let me know and I will.


The Mini (and Roamios) always respond to both IR and RF at the same time. The Roamio and Slide Pro remotes will only emit one or the other, depending on how they are configured. They always emit IR for TV or AV receiver on/off and volume, but RF only for TiVo commands once configured for RF and paired.


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 28, 2007)

SugarBowl said:


> The IR should still work for all remotes and tivos/minis. If you have 2 tivos near each other, you will need to change the remote codes for all remotes and TiVo devices to something non-zero.
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/285


Thanks, That's what I was afraid of. The XL4 is controlled via an IR blaster through a Control4 system so I'll have to re-learn 56 IR codes in order to change the remote code on the XL4 and then 56 more for the Mini and a different remote code.

Thanks for clarifying,
Ken


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 28, 2007)

kmitchell said:


> Thanks, That's what I was afraid of. The XL4 is controlled via an IR blaster through a Control4 system so I'll have to re-learn 56 IR codes in order to change the remote code on the XL4 and then 56 more for the Mini and a different remote code.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying,
> Ken


Thanks for the guidance. It wasn't as bad as I first thought. The Control4 IR library actually has the remote codes for all 9 remote addresses so I didn't have to re-learn the IR commands for each remote address.

I did discover by accident that even though the TiVo remote address is set to non-zero it can still be controlled by a remote with a default "0" address. I have the XL4 set to "1" and the Mini set to "2" Both are using corresponding Control4 libraries for "1" and "2" which works great but if I take the out-of-box Mini remote and point it at the cabinet it will control both units at the same time.

--Ken


----------

